# Hi All. I am new to Forums in general



## RaGre (May 2, 2011)

Hi,
I am the lx tech at the Con in Queensland. I will be needing lots of help (esp in the next couple of days) to learn how to use my new Ion desk.
Hope to hear from a few of you quite frequently.
Cheers JP
PS, what is a "tag"


----------



## GoldPhoenix (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to CB! If you can't find what your looking for through the search engine, feel free to ask for any assistance or advice. Have you tried looking at the tutorials from ETC for your Ion?

~Allan


----------



## lukejoyner (May 2, 2011)

Hi JP,

Can't help you with your ION (I'm a LSC boy), but great to see some one else from Brissy. 

Luke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekleffew (May 2, 2011)

RaGre said:


> ...PS, what is a "tag"


From Reading and Posting Messages :

> BB code is a special set of codes similar to HTML that can be used in posts to the board. To see the full list of BB code *tags* that can be used on this site and examples of their use, click here.


Don't feel bad for your ignorance--I've been here nearly four years and had to look it up.
EDIT: Alex described another type of tag (likely more applicable to your question) here:

icewolf08 said:


> A tag is little piece of metadata that is attached to the threads here on Controlbooth. You can enter tags manually or the software will pick them based on the title of the thread and the content of your post. Tags help our internal search engine find relevant posts and also helps other search engines like Google and other indexing sites find information within the forum. If you want to add your own tags to a post you can, but you are not required to. For a thread like this you might tag it with: "Ion, ETC, fader wing, palettes"


See also tag cloud.
-----
As for learning the Ion, as GoldPhoenix suggested, see
YouTube - ETCVideoLibrary's Channel 
and/or
Eos and Ion Tea Break Tutorial Series


----------



## DaveySimps (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to CB! The ETC tutorials are really good. That would be a great first start for you. Hope you enjoy your time here in CB!

~Dave


----------



## bauer5152 (May 24, 2011)

Hello, I am new too, I like this forum! I think I will make lot of friends here 
__________________
<spam URL deleted>


----------



## derekleffew (May 24, 2011)

bauer5152 said:


> Hello, I am new too, I like this forum! I think I will make lot of friends here
> __________________
> <Spam URL deleted>


Sorry, we don't take kindly to spammers here. Enjoy your time in Bantown.


----------



## MarshallPope (May 24, 2011)

But, Derek, what if we all wanted to watch Madagascar online for free?!? It sounded perfectly legit to me.


----------



## Kelite (May 27, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Sorry, we don't take kindly to spammers here. Enjoy your time in Bantown.




I feel so at home here! 

"It's ok kids, you go on to bed. Pa and I are gonna sit here on the porch and clean our shotguns..."


----------



## dvsDave (May 27, 2011)

Kelite said:


> I feel so at home here!
> 
> "It's ok kids, you go on to bed. Pa and I are gonna sit here on the porch and clean our shotguns..."


 
That's an interesting looking weapon! Yup, I've got a modified BanHammer for my Administrator Series 1000 Shotgun.


----------

